
Dhamick – Privacy-Focused Social Network - skelush
https://www.dhamick.com/
======
ocdtrekkie
You gotta give me a lot more to get me to sign up. Give me screenshots of the
logged in view. A list of features that would make me want to participate
here. A black page with a signup page is not enough to get me on board.

